# profiling edge of wood to fit stonework



## JohnnyWins (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and needs some advice. I live in a stone property so the walls are not flat and plumb as say timber or brick.

If i offer a flat timber edge up to the stonework i have gaps where uneven stones and cement protrude or are setback. What is the best way profile the wood edge so that it matches the contours of the stonework?

Thanks for your help


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Probably not the best idea but could you us posterboard and put it up against the wall where it will go and trace the profile out on that and transfer it to your workpiece? :blink: I'm guessing here if you haven't figured it out.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a few different ways you could try to follow the profile of the stone... One way is to use a profile gauge : http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2004860/Plastic-Profile-Copy-Gauges.aspx You would put your wood against the stone and then press the fingers of the guage against the stone, and trace the other side onto the wood.

Another way would be to use a compass, set to the largest gap distance (between the wood and stone), and trace the profile that way.... To do this, you should start with the point of the compass against the stone, and have the drawing portion of the compass on the wood. While keeping the compass perfectly level, move the compass along the stone and basically transfer the profile onto the wood.

If you are not sure about this, you could practice transferring the profile onto the posterboard/cardboard, and then use that as a template on your wood.

Also, keep in mind that you may have to backcut the wood (at an angle), so that the front surface is butted up tightly to the stone.
Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

This technique is used maybe 10% of the time,so am just offering it as an extension to the knowlege base......


You can use a temporary "ground strip",thats the dimensions the final pc will have.Then "bag"* mortar the matches exist into space between rocks and ground strip.Wait a day and RR strip with actual pce.BW



* Bag or bagging........think, pastry bag on steroids.


----------



## JohnnyWins (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help all and the link to the guage. Very much appreciated.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

For aggressive profile cutting (coping) like you are describing---consider using a 4 1/2" angle grinder set up with 
36 grit sanding disks--2 disks back to back---this is fast and accurate---Youtube has several videos -

search using "coping with an angle grinder'--Mike--


----------



## JohnnyWins (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike - That's excellent, thank you.


----------

